# Cockapoos do not moult!!!! Well not all the time :)



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have just bathed Weller, only a week after his last and can't believe the amount of hair that comes out of him, hairy beast!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow! that is alot!
Do you brush him out wet Karen?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I brush him with conditioner on and while I rinse him off, more comes out when drying too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha ... they dont shed on the floor and around the house (some of them anyway, depending on coat type, of course) but they can fill a brush head no problem


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Jojo that Weller, he doesn't leave hair around the house but saves it for bath time. Thinking about giving him a good cut, he gets really smelly and keeping on top of his tangled and matts is very time consuming.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Karen I was thinking the same thing this morning, shall I cut my girls ....I am thinking short and practical


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Like Lady! lol...well she isn't too short...I like her to look a little puffy....but we aren't going for the 6" long hair look anymore...too much work


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I noticed the vaccuum was looking a little full so gave it another quick run around and then emptied it- I wish I had taken a photo! Willow is changing from her puppy coat to her adult coat and it was like I pulled a puppy the size of little Bracken out of the cleaner!! I have a dyson and what I pulled out was chocka block fur with a little dust from the whole chamber... considering digging it out of the bin to take a pic but all the housework has left me feeling like a nap with the puppies!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura I dont think I have seen pics of your cockapoos ???? please post some for us to see ... after your nap of course lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I had to laugh at this as having been decorating my flat this week and was painting the wall behind the sofa where Betty often lies behind/under and as I was hoovering behind the sofa I noticed a black liberal along the back of the sofa, closer inspection revealed it was Betty fur from where she rubs against the back of the sofa everyone she walks behind it!! 

Karen are you sure Weller isn't naked after that much fur coming out!!!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen and Jo, I'm with you on the haircut!!! With this damp and wet weather and the autumn leaves everywhere I think it's time Obi lost his dreadlocks, sorry Obi 

Hoping to do it tomorrow so I can have a nice clean Poo for the weekend (or at least Friday night ).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Karen and Jo, I'm with you on the haircut!!! With this damp and wet weather and the autumn leaves everywhere I think it's time Obi lost his dreadlocks, sorry Obi
> 
> Hoping to do it tomorrow so I can have a nice clean Poo for the weekend (or at least Friday night ).


Sounds like it is the time of year for poo cutting lol ..

Oh yes dont forget Friday night Clare .. I will here this week, took my eyelash and eye photos today .. so organised, or so sad lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh gotta measure, and photo lady tonight!!! hope she is cuddly tonight...so much easier to photograph when she is cuddly


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lady is always cuddly .. dont forget the tape measure


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I end up with handfuls of Daisy's hair when I have brushed her in the bath! I don't want to cut her coat but think I might, she si getting so matted and I am struggling to keep up with it at the moment. We'll see though, I have said this before and then managed it!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger don't shed at all,well at least not yet.she is still in her puppy fur i would guess that she will be getting a winter coat of fur soon and i don't know if she will shed then ,,but that is funny it is like your puppy split into two puppies Haa Haa sugerlump


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow on the left, Bracken on the right! That was hard to take! So the amount of fur in the vac from Willow was almost the same size as Bracken! Didn't manage my nap in the end, watched the great British bake off instead! Go Brendan!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just don't know how you get a brush through Weller when he is wet - even with lots of conditioner...I've tried it a few times with Betty but its just impossible! I do get fur in my zapper when I brush her dry but not THAT much


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like my husband just got out of your bath

I'm kidding, he is bald really, well on his head anyway.

So what are we taking pictures of this week, is it eyes?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes Karen it is eyes!
I took my pics...and measured Lady's eye lashes too!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This coat is going to come off! He is getting lots of little matts and he scratches at them making it worse. He looks nice but I think it's time to get back to short and practical!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha Ha, I knew it is was only a matter of time....is that a tenner you owe me ???


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a quick question on the moulting...

Bailey has been moulting quite alot lately, my black patterned rug is looking more Grey than black, is this his puppy hair he's losing or will he continue to moult forever?

He's quite thick and curly in some areas and is getting matted quite frequently too x

Would love to know if anyone else has had this with their poo x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My girl doesn't shed, but sadly it really is luck of the draw. "Cockapoo's don't shed" is a huge myth lol. Especially if the dog is a F1! Really all you can do is wait and hope, though you could see if the breeder has info on related dogs with similar coats for some idea. A great food and some oil and or egg supplements can lesson shedding too.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Just a quick question on the moulting...
> 
> Bailey has been moulting quite alot lately, my black patterned rug is looking more Grey than black, is this his puppy hair he's losing or will he continue to moult forever?
> 
> ...



Hi, it sounds to me like it Baileys adult coat coming through. The puppy coat has to go somewhere so this is the reason you are getting more matts and lots of hair on the floor. Try giving a good brush out a little more often while the coat is changing and most of the old hair should end up in the brush rather than anywhere else. You may well find it settles down again once the coat has changed.
I would class Weller as a non shedder really but stick a brush on him and he will fill it. He doesn't leave hair around the house though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This happens to Lola too! No shedding except in the bath and when brushing!


----------

